# Amp Power Light Flashing



## AustinR9109

I installed my subs, amp, and a new deck myself and everything was working fine for about 2 weeks until today my subs stopped working. the deck works fine and the amp has a strong power light when i start the car but it soon starts flashing a faded light. I checked the power cable and it was fine, the remote wires were fine, and the sires into the subs were also fine. I have no idea what it might be. Any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## jaggerwild

Fuse to the amp positive post? Proper ground?


----------



## AustinR9109

Yeah the ground is still secure, the fuse on the amp and the fuse on the power cable are both still good. i called a tech support company and they said maybe the battery is getting too strained and starting to drain? but i got the battery within the past 2 months and my alternator is working fine so i doubt that. Any advice?


----------



## jaggerwild

The Amp is going into lock up........... not sure why maybe te way the subs are wired?


----------



## BUDFAN8

try removeing the ground and resecureing it. make sure its in a spot where there is no paint. 

i had a similar problem once if i remember correctly(its been many years ago) i had to go to a bigger gauge ground wire.


----------



## theitdetails

Quickest way to test if it's your amp is to borrow someone else's real quick. Sounds like your amp is going into protect mode. This could be from too much heat/distortion ruining the amp. vibrations from the bass, not a good ground/power source which leads to low voltage to the amp.


----------



## ChemicalAfinity

it may be that your battery/car isnt providing enough power to your amplifier, what size system is yours and what sorta car do you have?? the only real way to overcome this is to get capacitor, this device will store up power from your car, and if the battery power drops, it will keep a continous ammount of power to the amp.


----------



## RIGHTE0US

if you have the amp set to stereo and the speakers(subs) wired mono, you're tripping the protect mechanism in the amp...or vica versa on the amp switch mono/stereo


----------

